# Do I have a blown head gasket?



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a 94 altima with 145,000k and the only problem is that for a year i have leaked oil on the rear engine by the timing chain area. The other day i was on empty so i got some gas and then a half hour later my car starting sputtering real bad and died and wouldnt start. After it sat for about a half hour it would start and run fine and strong for about 10 minutes and then do the same thing and die. I thought it was bad gas so i put 3 bottles of drygas in it without any luck so i took my tank off and dumped it all out, i even put it in another vehicle without any problems so far, (still have half a tank of it). There isnt any oil in my water or vice versa, and my heat doesnt smell like antifreeze, my car runs like it isnt getting gas or like it has water in it. My fuel filter is also only a month old. It ran great before i got that gas-but a strange thing is when it wont start and i try to start it sometimes it will give a backfire kind of pop from under the hood. What the hell is wrong here? Any dead give aways of a blown gasket, or could it be something else? It may sound stupid, but I actually hope my blazer stalls out because of the gas i put in it from the altima. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sounds like you got a tank of bad gas


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds like the problem I had just few days ago. Mine turned out to be the engine was pumping oil into my distributar. Although, it didn't give the pop from under the hood though. Mine smelled like the engine wasn't getting any gas. Anyway, it could be the distributar, since you already took the time to take the gas tank off, you might as well as look at the distributar and see if thats alright. Just a thought. Or it could be bad gas... lol


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

one of the ways to tell if you have a blown head gasket:

when the engine is completely cold, take the radiator cap off and start the engine, are there bubbles that smell like exhaust?

does coolant pour out the exhaust pipe?

does it run abnormally hot or cold?

i've blown a few headgaskets, it doesn't sound like that's your problem


----------



## cheezeball_louie (Jan 17, 2004)

When the HG went in my toyota the exhaust had a very sweet smell to it. I noticed it one day when I had to open my door to back in to my driveway.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For a blown head gasket, your oil would be a light brown, or milky color... you would have water in your oil.

check the simple things, like wiring connections.


----------



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

To answer some of the questions you guys threw out there. My oil looks fine,(dark brown because I need an oil change). I havent done the radiator cap off test yet but I will, there was water in my exhaust, but only after it would start from previously being bogged out. But the water was clear, trust me-clear water, I wiped my finger all inside the pipe and only water-I could have licked it off my finger. And no, my tempature is fine-its right in the middle. I would like to think it was the gas but I emptied my tank and put good gas in it along with another bottle of drygas. People tell me the gasket swells when the car is cold and thats what could be making it run fine for 10 minutes-when it runs its strong, but then it just bogs-pedal to the floor it sounds like a dirtbike running out of gas and the tach bounces all over, the plugs are new too. I dont think its electrical since I can just let the car sit without jiggling any wires and it will start-itll even hold a steady idle.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

You said your fuel filter was a month old. 

Was it replaced before this problem?
If so, replace it again.

Papa Ray


----------



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

No, fuel filter wasnt replaced after problem, guess i should, i just expected the problem to be bigger than that.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Its possible your timing chain has jumped a tooth (or two) also. That would give you about the same symptoms. 

Low or pulsating fuel pressure can give weird problems. 

Bad sensors or maginal sensors sometimes don't give the ECCU enough of a problem to set a code.


----------



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

I havent gotten it tested yet. Didnt want to pay just to have them tell me its a head gasket. But I guess know Ill have to. Its just so damn wierd, it gave me no problems what so ever, and then I leave a gas station and a half hour later it just goes to hell under normal driving conditions. Ive only been on this forum because my car has never broken down or given me any problems, my RX7 is another story. What J-spec engine company sells the cheapest motors? Ive ran through the classifieds and cant find a cheap swap-I dont care how many miles on the engine just something thatll go.


----------



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

Screw this engine, it leaks oil as it is and has 145K on it. Im just gonna get a used motor, itll be an easier solution. Now I have to find one...


----------



## 93EagleVisionTSi (Jan 23, 2004)

NineFourAltima said:


> Screw this engine, it leaks oil as it is and has 145K on it. Im just gonna get a used motor, itll be an easier solution. Now I have to find one...


car-part.com


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would tend agree with mzanubis about the problem being in the distributor. The distributor oil seal will leak into the housing causing a problem. Try pulling off the cap to see if it is oily in there. I would also check the Power Transistor or your Mass Air Flow Meter. 
I recommend buying a Haynes or Chiltons manual to help guide you thru the diagnosis plus it would be much cheaper than buying an engine and still needing to replace one of these components.
BTW some water in the exhaust is a normal byproduct an efficiently operating internal cumbustion engine the other component is CO2. If it smells sweet like antifreeze that could signify a problem. Usually if it is coming out of the tailpipe you will get a hard cranking or a hydro-lock condition when it sits for a while. A combustion leak, i.e. a blown head gasket, usually will go into the cooling system because of the higher pressure in the cylinder. Removing the cap on the radiator or the overflow then sniffing for combustion fumes or raw hydrocarbons can also be an indicator of a blown gasket.
I hope this helps

Troy


----------



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I would tend agree with mzanubis about the problem being in the distributor.
> Troy


Got my car tested. It is my distributor.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

*bows* 

lol


----------

